# 750 The BIGGEST piece of junk



## Commencer (Dec 20, 2005)

KZ said:


> My 1998 750IL Transmission broke down at 59K miles, I cannot believe the price it takes to replace it. This is my 1st and last BMW ever, I am not sure if anyone even wants to buy it. I will get rid of it for an unreasonable cost.


The problem with used cars is that even if they are "not SO old" and even if it's the best brand in the world, you never know how the previous owners handeled or treated them... 
Why didn't you buy a new one? I don't think a new 7er would have made you think that way... not wanting another BMW because you bought an old and non-warranted car seems a little harsh to me.

I hope you solve your problem though...I hate losing money too!


----------



## bimmer7 (Jun 14, 2005)

Commencer said:


> The problem with used cars is that even if they are "not SO old" and even if it's the best brand in the world, you never know how the previous owners handeled or treated them...
> Why didn't you buy a new one? I don't think a new 7er would have made you think that way... not wanting another BMW because you bought an old and non-warranted car seems a little harsh to me.
> 
> I hope you solve your problem though...I hate losing money too!


I agree with the used cars part.....but however it could be any brand whether honda or bmw.....if it has been driven roughly and not serviced properly...then you will have problems.



Commencer said:


> *Why didn't you buy a new one? I don't think a new 7er would have made you think that way... not wanting another BMW because you bought an old and non-warranted car seems a little harsh to me.*


These poor people did go through the same thing :thumbdwn:

*2005 BMW 745Li Tranny Failed @ 9K*

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/sho...d.php?t=181910

My friends 760Li had his tranny replaced just a week ago 
He had purchased the car new back in 2003....and paid ($CDN200K) for it....he was  after his car had to be towed-in to the dealership....and was just ashamed to tell his friends and workers that at only 40K....what BMW CALLS THERE FLAGSHIP V12.....HAS A FAILED TRANNY :thumbdwn:

In fact today I spoke to him and his *rear differential *has just been ordered by his dealer because of some issue in the rear control arms. Hey not a big deal...but its like what else is left of the major components of his vehicle? THE ENGINE 

Dont get me wrong about the 760Li....I truly LOVE and ADMIRE this vehicle....and Iam in the market for one myself....its just very hard to find it where I live near Toronto @ dealers....just very rare!

*E65 Transmission Leaks etc.*

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/sho...ISSION+FAILURE

Just some owners discussing the software glitches in transmission the leaks even before the engines have broken-in 
and other minor stuff like stability control systems failing ....

*2006 750i Tranny Issues*

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/sho...ISSION+FAILURE

I am sorry Commencer all these NEW vehicles were under warranty and they experienced horrific scenarios with BMW's FlagShip line. The 7 series. :dunno:

So sometimes one should think that there might be some room for improvement in reliability for the BMW 7 Series....because honestly how much MORE ABUSE are people willing to sustain from there luxury marques? I think BMW needs to improve in this key area....quality and reliability! Otherwise its going to start losing its clientelle  

But hey for me personally I am a die-hard BMW fanactic and will not leave BMW just like that....but if I have to go through these scenarios...I dunno how I would react :dunno:

_P.S. KZ I hope you resolve this issue.....maybe speak to BMW NA see if maybe they can offer some break for you in terms of parts, if you get it fixed at a BMW dealer. If not maybe look around on ebay for a used tranny....or if not that then....maybe...now bear with me on this one......check the salvage/scrap yards because many vehicles with good engines and trannys end up there because of certain kinds of collisions whereby the vehicles can not be driveable...but are good for certain MAJOR PARTS!_


----------



## chuck92103 (Oct 9, 2005)

bimmer7, with so much bad luck what are you doing here? :dunno: Nobody in their right mind would keep on buying such a crappy car. :dunno:


----------



## bimmer7 (Jun 14, 2005)

HGilmore said:


> Hyundai has a 10 year warranty *because it was the only way they could sell their cars. :rofl:* It cost's the company tons of money too, as alot of those drivetrain's only make it to 6 or 7 years.


That _maybe_ true...... Hyundai like someone said has gotten JD awards...which actually means something for there company :thumbup: Its been commended for a good product...and hey if it was in response to there long warranties that helped them acheive these ratings.....WHO CARES.....they are happy with that :thumbup: because there quality has improved!

However, BMW went through the same thing with there warranties.....especially more recently on the E65s by extending them to 6yrs/100K.
Also now from MY-2007 every BMW comes with FREE scheduled maintenance for 4yrs/50K (inclusive of warranty term).

BMW is doing an excellent job IMO by offering those latter mentioned services....but its competitors in the market are NOToffering that! What does that tell us? Maybe BMW is having some difficulty selling cars :dunno: ....who knows.....?

_Lexus doesnot offer those warranties....and neither does Mercedes (I think they have an adjustment period for 1-2 year(s) or something like that where they cover for certain maintenance & wear/tear items...but thats about that!)_


----------



## gbelton (Aug 3, 2003)

*I Am Sorry To Hear...*



KZ said:


> My 1998 750IL Transmission broke down at 59K miles, I cannot believe the price it takes to replace it. This is my 1st and last BMW ever, I am not sure if anyone even wants to buy it. I will get rid of it for an unreasonable cost.


Get a warranty next time. There is a price to pay to be cool.:rofl:


----------



## chuck92103 (Oct 9, 2005)

bimmer7 said:


> That _maybe_ true...... Hyundai like someone said has gotten JD awards...which actually means something for there company :thumbup: Its been commended for a good product...and hey if it was in response to there long warranties that helped them acheive these ratings.....WHO CARES.....they are happy with that :thumbup: because there quality has improved!
> 
> However, BMW went through the same thing with there warranties.....especially more recently on the E65s by extending them to 6yrs/100K.
> Also now from MY-2007 every BMW comes with FREE scheduled maintenance for 4yrs/50K (inclusive of warranty term).
> ...


Not sure you are correct.

Lexus for example has a much longer power train warranty.

1. The Basic Warranty coverage is for 48 months or 50,000 miles, whichever occurs first. Wheel alignment and balancing are covered for 12 months or 20,000 miles, whichever occurs first.

2. The Powertrain Warranty is for 72 months or 70,000 miles, whichever occurs first. Except for the situations listed on the Basic Warranty page, this warranty covers repairs needed to fix defects in materials or workmanship of any component listed below:

3. his warranty covers repair or replacement of any original body panel that develops perforation from corrosion (rust-through), subject to the exceptions listed in the Basic Warranty page. The Corrosion Perforation Warranty coverage is for 72 months, regardless of mileage.

One could argue that long warranties are a symbol of the manufacturers confidence in the vehicle. One could also argue long warranties are to help move problematic vehicles.

BMW by default offers standard warranties. If there cars ever get bad enough to where they have to extend the warranty to move them......only time will tell.


----------



## bimmer7 (Jun 14, 2005)

chuck92103 said:


> bimmer7, with so much bad luck what are you doing here? :dunno: Nobody in their right mind would keep on buying such a crappy car. :dunno:


Well, so far Iam pushing my luck... I have not experienced any of the horrific bad scenarios mentioned earlier....So I am good  and I am a BMW fanatic! so I am probably still going to breathe heavily and move-on...

But some people over here on these forums think BMW is the best in the market (bias) and all other manufacturers especially Flourishing companies like lexus are CRAP! which isn't necessarily true!

This is an example of just being ignorant and self-centred IMO.....

All Im trying to share with my fellow bimmer members is an analytical overview of some of the issues facing BMW and what other manufacturers have to offer based on my own experience and others


----------



## bimmer7 (Jun 14, 2005)

chuck92103 said:


> Not sure you are correct.
> 
> Lexus for example has a much longer power train warranty.
> 
> ...


I understand but,
I am talking specifically about the maintenance service warranty of 4yrs/50K that BMW offers which was in context to the comment made by HGilmore about Hyundai....and how they offer 10 yrs on power train warranty as a sole reason to SELL more cars...



chuck92103 said:


> *One could argue that long warranties are a symbol of the manufacturers confidence in the vehicle. Or one could argue long warranties are to help move problematic vehicles.
> 
> BMW by default offers standard warranties. If there cars ever get bad enough to where they have to extend the warranty to move them, only time will tell*.


Well said... I agree :thumbup: Just was trying to prove _Commencer_ that it does not matter if a car is new or old...PROBLEMS could arise whenever :dunno:


----------



## chuck92103 (Oct 9, 2005)

bimmer7 said:


> Well, so far Iam pushing my luck... I have not experienced any of the horrific bad scenarios mentioned earlier....So I am good  and I am a BMW fanatic! so I am probably still going to breathe heavily and move-on...
> 
> But some people over here on these forums think BMW is the best in the market (bias) and all other manufacturers especially Flourishing companies like lexus are CRAP! which isn't necessarily true!
> 
> ...


Fair enough. But when comparing BMW's issues to other companies, it is only fair to compare to companies that are similar. Lexus is best compared to other Jap Luxo sedan brands. Lexus has fewer issues because they have less performance, less design risks, they are a safe bet.

The performance sedan segment clearly belong to the Germans . They take more risks, and push the performance more than a Camry variant.


----------



## bimmer7 (Jun 14, 2005)

chuck92103 said:


> Fair enough. But when comparing BMW's issues to other companies, it is only fair to compare to companies that are similar. Lexus is best compared to other Jap Luxo sedan brands. Lexus has fewer issues because they have less performance, less design risks, they are a safe bet.
> 
> The performance sedan segment clearly belong to the Germans . They take more risks, and push the performance more than a Camry variant.


Clearly, I see where you are coming from.....but because Lexus is a flourishing brand....they have started to rank up in performance charts...maybe not the best handling...but some of there hybrid engines and V8s found in the new LS, along with new 8 speed trannys. it does seem like they are getting there and are actually getting good at it.



chuck92103 said:


> *Lexus has fewer issues because they have less performance, less design risks, they are a safe bet*


IN terms of being a safe bet.....hey isnt that what one of things that a customer should expect from a prestigious luxury brand as BMW :dunno:

Sure with added performance there is a risk of high maintenance as observed in our M series....the engines are rather more sensitive then lets say regular 3 or 5 series engines.



chuck92103 said:


> The performance sedan segment clearly belong to the Germans . They take more *risks*, and push the performance more than a Camry variant


I think they have far reached that limit of that risk you are refering too....and it will cost them a heck a lot if they keep pursuing this direction!

But in the end of the day there should be some satisfication for paying a premium on any vehicle and i.e.
_PEACE OF MIND_  
which I am afraid that BMW is not offering to *some* of its clients :angel:

My 2 cents


----------



## 03745Li-chicago (Oct 15, 2006)

bimmer7 said:


> _PEACE OF MIND_
> which I am afraid that BMW is not offering to *some* of its clients :angel:
> 
> My 2 cents


Exactly - when i have to travel for work (300 miles or less) I dont have the guts to drive my 7er, even though I would love to (I dont fly unless I have no choice) - just afraid it'll leave me stranded. If I cant rent a comfortable vehicle for my business trip, I take my good ole camry


----------



## chuck92103 (Oct 9, 2005)

03745Li-chicago said:


> Exactly - when i have to travel for work (300 miles or less) I dont have the guts to drive my 7er, even though I would love to (I dont fly unless I have no choice) - just afraid it'll leave me stranded. If I cant rent a comfortable vehicle for my business trip, I take my good ole camry


Sad. Don't think I would own a car I could not trust to drive around.


----------



## ocjesse (Jan 13, 2007)

bimmer7 said:


> Sure with added performance there is a risk of high maintenance as observed in our M series....the engines are rather more sensitive then lets say regular 3 or 5 series engines.


I agree!

I also had a 1998 750IL like the person who started this thread, and my transmission started knocking at only 10K. I got rid of the car at 17K before it died, not because of the trasmission, because I switch often. If it did die on me I would not have been tainted, and I still own several BMW's and probably always will.

I think the problem here is that people who really can't afford these cars pick them up used at a cheap price and then get annoyed when they don't work and cost lots of money. The reality is that the luxory cars, like the 1998 750IL are targeted at people who can afford a 100K car, and those people don't care about maintenance or gas mileage, if the car breaks, they typically have another exclusive car in the garage to drive around while its fixed.

People who complain about M series and 750il reliability are probably second or third owners of the vehicle, and instead should have invested there hard earned money in a brand new honda or toyota.

Please do not argue the lexus reliability, even the new ls460 does not compare to the now dated 750IL, I own an 07 750IL and test drove the ls460 without the sales person, both great cars, but the japaneese one is definatly striving for something, which its platform and economics will not allow.


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

ocjesse said:


> I agree!
> 
> I also had a 1998 750IL like the person who started this thread, and my transmission started knocking at only 10K. I got rid of the car at 17K before it died, not because of the trasmission, because I switch often. If it did die on me I would not have been tainted, and I still own several BMW's and probably always will.
> 
> ...


if this were all true, then the resale value of these would be next to $0.00 after 10K. so that would mean that it depreciates $10K for every 1K driven if there are even that many people who believe what you believe. and who would want to drive a ticking time bomb that could leave you stranded at almost anytime.


----------



## akhbhaat (Apr 29, 2003)

chuck92103 said:


> I am sure BMW wanted around $6k to fix your tranny. An indy will do it for around $3-4k. I can only imagine what the new 8 speed Lexus LS will cost when it goes. Seems like $750-$1000 per gear is the going rate.


FWIW, when I had my R230, the MB service manager noted that they typically charged around *$15k* (labor included) to replace the 7G-Tronic with a factory new unit.

I can only assume that most of that sum is in parts; even with vastly inflated dealership service rates, transmission swaps aren't all that much more involved than, say, a clutch replacement (which requires a tranny drop in the process).


----------



## UNCGQ (Jan 24, 2007)

yeah, I'm always puzzed by people that buy a BMW having no idea of "ownership costs" of a car that originally cost what a house did in the early '90's and then complain non-stop on the web that 'this thing is such a piece of crap'.

I was thinking about this today when considering the durability of the electronics in my E23. Anybody got anything non-automobile related that has 'electronics' in it that is still working from the 80's??? Yeah, I didn't think so. 

BMW's are called "The Ultimate Driving Machine". Did any of the complainers ever consider that the person driving the car before them might have driven the car to the point of abuse? I only ask this b/c "Kill Forums" are alive and well and 99% of the stuff that goes on there I would never do in any of my cars. (and I'm no "ninny", ask the cute lawyer that does my speeding tickets). 

If you don't like it go buy an Accord. Why didn't you in the first place? Oh, that's right, b/c an Accord isn't the same. 

BMW is having ZERO trouble selling cars. Go look up the sales stats for last year and come back and tell me that they're having issues. Phht. 

For everybody that knows somebody that knows somebody with a "solid Hyundai" I know five more that bought one and have been stranded literally more than a dozen times within the warranty.

I have two 7's with a combined 455K miles. Does anybody in this room want a 230 K mile Hyundai??? Yeah, I didn't think so. 

Does anybody here want to put a 230K mile Hyundai on the interstate against my E32? Can Hyundais with that many miles cruise effortlessly at 130 mph??

Yeah, again, I didn't think so. 

Sorry to be so negative but it just gripes my whatever for people to whine and complain about "stuff breaking" and "what it cost to get it fixed". There are several solutions to these problems.

1) Do your homework. Cars are your second largest purchase behind a house. 

2) Don't buy a BMW. Go buy a Honda. Heck, I've got a Ford Ranger with 240K miles and haven't had 'Problem One" out of it in the ten years I've had it. Having put all those miles on it myself I can tell you it's no BMW and given the option to drive anything in the driveway the truck is dead last. 

3) Don'y buy cars that you can't afford to pay somebody to fix for you (Korman got my money at $80 per hour in the one instance I couldn't figure out something myself).

OR

4) Don't buy cars you can't work on yourself. I'm no mechanic trust me. But I do own tools, have access to the internet and aren't a moron. Like I said before, I've only had to take my car in once. 

-- To buy a replacement set of "wood trim" in my E32 would cost $1456 per RealOEM.com. Nobody ever said that BMW parts were cheap. Nobody. Ever. 

I've heard my share of stories of "this thing rolled off the line and blew up" and they happen to every marque, trust me. 

If you'd prefer to drive a Lexus over a BMW, it doesn't hurt my feelings. Head down to the dealer. Just don't claim to be a 'driver'. 

The 30K mile service on a Ferrari 360 is what $8K or so? 

'Membership has it's costs'

Rant over. Sorry again.

Toodles
-"GQ"


----------

